# What is the best wireless product ????



## eng_ahmedas (May 22, 2009)

Dear Friends
I wish u r all in very good health ..... I want to take your opinion about something .. My company will buy wireless APs with its Controller .... I want to know how to arrange the following products from the best to the worest and if i want to give them marks from 100 , can you help me ???

The products are:

1)Motorla:

========>Access Points (AP300 & AP5181 & 5700AP)
========>Controller (WS2000)



2)HP

========>Access Points (HP ProCurve MSM422 & ProCurve MSM 320-R)
========>Controller (HP procurve MSM750 & HP procurve MSM730)



3)Aruba 

========>Access Points (AP-121 & AP-120 & AP 60)
========>Controller (3400 -32- AOS-STD)


3)D-Link 

========>Access Points (Dlink Dwl-3200AP & Dlink Dwl-3140AP & Dlink DWL-7700AP)
========>Controller (DWS-3024L & DSA-3600)



Thanks in advance


----------



## phoenix (May 22, 2009)

Colubris (now HP) makes some of the best managed wireless products out there.  The main advantage of Colubris over the others, like Cisco, is that only management traffic is sent between the AP and the controller.  A lot of the other vendors (Cisco, 3Com in particular) send all traffic back to the controller for policy decisions, and then the traffic is sent back to the AP and then on to its destination.  Very inefficient.

The Colubris managed APs are hybrid APs, in that they can run in stand-alone mode (login via a web browser to manage the access point, just like regular home-use products) or in managed mode (login to the controller to manage all the APs at once).  Because they have all the processing power to run in stand-alone mode, they do all the policy decisions and routing locally.  The controller just pushes out the profiles and the APs do the rest.

They also use OpenVPN to encrypt all communications between the controller and the MAPs.

The dual-radio MAPs also support WDS for creating wireless backbones between MAPs (even the 1-radio MAPs can be configured for WDS, but it's not recommended), and can be configured to use 1 radio as a sensor to detect rogue wireless signals.


----------

